# "Spiteful" Peeing in the house



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted a few weeks ago about Charlie having crystals in his urine which was causing him to urinate in the house. The vet changed his food and all was good until about a week ago. He started to urinate in my daughters bedroom, about three times. We tested his urine and there are no crystals. The vet asked if he was making in the same place and he is. He also asked how Charlie feels about my daughter who's room he is making in. Actually, although he loves her, she is his least favorite. She likes to rough house and play with him, but she never really has "down time" with him or feeds/grooms/walks him, etc.. If he is not in the mood to play, he gets annoyed with her. The vet feels this is a behavioral issue, not a training/health issue. Has anyone had experience with this type of spiteful behavior?


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Many years ago, my sister and I lived together in a duplex. She had a toy poodle named Boomer that lived with us. Boomer developed ear infections, and it upset my sister to put the drops in his ears and give him the antibiotic (orally) because he'd get upset,too. So, I agreed to administer the meds. I came home from work one day, and there was a wet spot on my bed. I couldn't fathom what could have caused it. Well, the next day I caught Boomer in the act....hiking his leg in the middle of my bed and peeing!!! My bedroom door stayed shut after that!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Dogs are not "spiteful". This is a case that simply needs more training. It became a problem because of a health issue and has simply reverted to previous learned behaviour. Here is some good reading. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

JCChaplin said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about Charlie having crystals in his urine which was causing him to urinate in the house. The vet changed his food and all was good until about a week ago. He started to urinate in my daughters bedroom, about three times. We tested his urine and there are no crystals. The vet asked if he was making in the same place and he is. He also asked how Charlie feels about my daughter who's room he is making in. Actually, although he loves her, she is his least favorite. She likes to rough house and play with him, but she never really has "down time" with him or feeds/grooms/walks him, etc.. If he is not in the mood to play, he gets annoyed with her. The vet feels this is a behavioral issue, not a training/health issue. Has anyone had experience with this type of spiteful behavior?


I had a similar experience....
We have finally decided that we can no longer let Baxter come upstairs with us when we put the kids to bed. There is something about him seeing us get in bed with the kids, reading them books, etc. that makes him mark. The other night I was putting Danny to bed and there were legos all on the floor in his room....so I kept the door closed and left Baxter outside free to hang out with the girls in their room if he wanted. Well, he didn't want to be with them---he wanted to be with me, so he clawed at the door a few times. I was singing Danny a song before bed and I swear I just had a feeling that Baxter would mark (he'd done it one other time months before--and I had been singing to Danny that time too) outside the door. Sure enough he had. There is something about that time of night (and singing to the kids! LOL) that makes him feel territorial I guess. Incidentally, Baxter likes it when I sing to him. It's pretty cute...  But for now on, he stays downstairs when we put the kids to bed.


----------



## JCChaplin (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you everyone. I am not sure what caused this,but at the moment, it has stopped. I have kept my daughters door to her room closed for now. I would like to think that dogs don't understand enough to be so deliberate,but these dogs are smart! My daughter is trying to spend more "quality" time with Charlie, so we will see how it goes!
Thanks,
Jcchaplin


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Just so I am understanding this correctly, neutered dogs will mark after neutering even if they never developed the habit prior to being neutered. Oh boy !!!! I think I will be scheduling Bentley next week.....even if it's only an ounce of prevention.


----------



## baxterboy (Mar 17, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Just so I am understanding this correctly, neutered dogs will mark after neutering even if they never developed the habit prior to being neutered. Oh boy !!!! I think I will be scheduling Bentley next week.....even if it's only an ounce of prevention.


Baxter marked twice before we had him neutered---and I moved his appointment right up because of it! He was neutered in Feb. and he's done it twice since then (both times when I was putting the kids to bed.) It is kind of a bummer because he'll go months without having any incident, and then just when I think I can trust him---bammo.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> Dogs are not "spiteful". This is a case that simply needs more training. It became a problem because of a health issue and has simply reverted to previous learned behaviour. Here is some good reading. http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


Dave...
Thanks for posting the link to that article. It gives me some ideas for my two. They've been having accidents in the house, and I know it's because they're outside a lot. They actually prefer to be outside, so we let them. However, I don't think they realize anymore that's where they're supposed to go. So I'm going back to the "treat after they go" technique. It worked with Miley when we trained her. Just have to go back to square one, especially since we've recently added the 2nd dog.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JCChaplin said:


> Has anyone had experience with this type of spiteful behavior?


My daughter's dog doesn't like to go to bed alone at night and will raise heck until someone goes to bed with her if she thinks it's past bedtime. It's rare but if the bedroom door is open, she'll go pee on the bed if they refuse to go to bed with her.
This is the same dog that I made a blanket for when she was a tiny puppy. She still has that blanket and covers up with it when she naps.....and that's the blanket they had to go back and get when they started running from hurricane Katrina. The things we do for our dogs


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also don't think dogs are spiteful but they do learn behaviors that get reactions. Last night, I was at agility class with a sheltie that likes any attention from his owner (she doesn't give him much) so he will do things that he knows will bring her over for a correction (negative attention). The owner reads it as being spiteful but I think he just does what he does to get any attention.


----------

